# Advice on if/where to move.



## Pheonix (Aug 7, 2013)

Many years ago I visited the Philippines with a friend, and after decided I would try to retire there (no close family left.) My original plans were sort of scuttled by Parkinson's, and now I find myself wondering how to change my plans. I'd still like to permanently move to the Philippines, though it seems moving to Angeles City is probably out of the question now. I've posted on other boards, and not just AC or Philippine boards, and keep getting different messages. I'm told, no, go to this other country. Then I go to a board about that country only to be pointed to another, etc... So, please, unless you can give me details and people to contact directly, limit responses to the Philippines (still my first choice.)

OK, on to the details of my situation. I will definitely have $3000 available for the move in liquid cash. I will most likely have much more, probably $8000 to $10000. If I make the trip, I will make sure that I have the return planned as well (in case everything falls apart.) My monthly income (disability and SSI,) will be at least $730 each month. That is how things stand now financially. It is possible that I will have income of an unknown amount from stocks and/or a matured life insurance policy (though the current plan is to sell them to increase starting funds.)

As far as my health goes, the main thing about Parkinson's that prevents me from working is that the stress of working is actually dangerous. I've actually had 3 doctors tell me NOT to quit smoking because of what my system would do during the attempt. On the extremely rare case of my Parkinson's taking a worst case turn (every non doctor I know instantly jump to that,) I actually would prefer not to survive. My main symptoms to control are tremors in my hands (only noticeable on bad days or when off my meds too long,) shaking legs when sitting sometimes, muscle spasms all up & down my back (and sometimes around my eyes,) and dizziness. Under stress, and just worrying isn't usually enough, I also suffer fluctuating blood pressure. That is the main concern with working or quitting smoking, as it can cause heart problems, seizures, strokes, and aneurisms.

I am not planning to eat out every meal, or eat expensive imported foods (other than Gatorade, for the electrolytes lost in the humid heat.) I actually loved the local foods when we visited AC, which is why I would have preferred to go there, and hope I can go somewhere with similar cuisine. The expenses I know I would have are: Rent, utilities, food, water (Gatorade maybe,) a pack a day smoking habit, medications, and transportation (for places outside of walking distance, and a jeepnee is fine.)

The only medications I will be taking (30 day months,) are Hydrocodone 5/325MG 75/month, Carisoprodol 350mg 60/month, Amantadine 100mg 60/month, and Ropinirole HCL 1mg 180/month. The Hydro and Cariso amounts may go down in the warmer, more humid, climate and once I stop having to work the little I do now just get get by (I pull in about 10 hours a week to make the extra I need just to get by - despite the wishes of all my doctors.) I may also need to see a doctor occasionally for the prescriptions needed. I don't know the availability or the costs for any of that. Right now I'm spending $90/month on all meds, and in 5 months that will go up, probably to $450/month (which I won't be able to afford at all.) Not to mention the $70 every 3-4 months and $130 every 5-6 months to see my doctors for those prescriptions. Access to a neurologist would be nice, but I'd be willing to go off the advice of a GP and internet research for adjusting my Parkinson's meds.

The expenses I would like to add to that (and these are only preferences,) would be: Internet access (preferably high-speed,) an occasional drink out (local beers are fine,) occasional purchase of books (I read a lot,) early on the funds to ship another box of stuff I'd sort of like to keep, and later on the funds to occasionally upgrade a piece of my computer. I never upgrade my system with new equipment, I always buy tech that is 2 or 3 years behind. The prices, in the US at least, are a LOT cheaper. It is also almost necessary that there be a local English speaking expat population. For I would most likely need the knowledge that only someone that has been there for a while would have.

The problems I have already come across, so far, are:

1) I am only 45, and the minimum age for the income contingent SRRV is 50. I don't know if it is even possible to get a waiver because of my reduced life expectancy. I would hate to wait 5 years, because my "move" funds would most likely go down during that period. I may be able to, if I have to, and it would give me time to start selling off all the stuff I wouldn't want to take with me anyways. I already plan to leave my car with a relative, to be sold later if everything works out OK (and to be available if I have to return.)

2) I would not be able to make the $10,000 locked deposit necessary. According to the web site, this is mainly for funeral expenses. Again, I'm not sure if a waiver is available if I agree to have my remains donated to one of the medical schools. I came across 2 during some of my searches, though I didn't look into them in detail.

3) The minimum income is $800/month and I am only making $730. It is possible that the dividends from my life insurance policy and my share of the stocks could provide that extra $70, but I won't know until that gets straightened out. Though that would also lower my starting funds. Also, and I haven't looked into this in detail myself, it is possible that the PNA would be willing to provide a slight income if I allowed them to study my condition (experimental treatments and such.) I know it is done in the US, but positions of that type are tightly contested, and in the US the amount provided is slight, maybe $200/month the last time I asked about it.

Now for the question phase. So lets assume that I get a waiver for age and income, so I only have $730/month income and the money I need for the move (if I cannot get at least that, and emergency return funds, I'll give up.) Taking into account my minimum expenses, and my preferred expenses, is it doable, and what are my options of locations? Any advice on ways to increase my chances of pulling it off? Any advice at all where this is concerned?

Thank you everyone that had the patience to read my entire novel.....


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pheonix said:


> Many years ago I visited the Philippines with a friend, and after decided I would try to retire there (no close family left.) My original plans were sort of scuttled by Parkinson's, and now I find myself wondering how to change my plans. I'd still like to permanently move to the Philippines, though it seems moving to Angeles City is probably out of the question now. I've posted on other boards, and not just AC or Philippine boards, and keep getting different messages. I'm told, no, go to this other country. Then I go to a board about that country only to be pointed to another, etc... So, please, unless you can give me details and people to contact directly, limit responses to the Philippines (still my first choice.)
> 
> OK, on to the details of my situation. I will definitely have $3000 available for the move in liquid cash. I will most likely have much more, probably $8000 to $10000. If I make the trip, I will make sure that I have the return planned as well (in case everything falls apart.) My monthly income (disability and SSI,) will be at least $730 each month. That is how things stand now financially. It is possible that I will have income of an unknown amount from stocks and/or a matured life insurance policy (though the current plan is to sell them to increase starting funds.)
> 
> ...


Hi Phoenix,

Many of us, including me, will probably respond here more than once. I'm wondering - why is Angeles City out of the question? Naturally the Balibago area is not good and way over priced. But there are many outlying areas that are just one jeep away from Angeles City and even the SM mall. There are areas in other provinces that cost far less but your income is plenty for living in Angeles in some places. Areas like where we are, in a Mt. Pinatubo resettlement, very plain, cement homes can be rented for as little as $60 to $70 US dollars per month.There are good doctors and hospitals here in the Angeles area. In other areas that is not the case. Mercury drug stores will carry most everything you need as well as other pharmacies. I would after you are here, use The Filipino Doctor site to locate a good doctor(s) for your needs. Seems to me that you would live a lot longer here due to less stress than there in the States.
I have COPD emphysema from too many years of smoking. But I do great living here and with a good doctor in Dau (by Angeles). Would I leave here ever an go back to live in the States? Absolutely no way in the world! 
Again, I'm sure you will get a lot of replies and some may disagree with me. But you know yourself and your body and health condition better than anyone else. This decision is yours alone. But to me, seems like it would be a good move if very careful who you spend time with here and especially who you trust.


Gene

PS. If you are ex military and even if not; the VFW Post in Angeles is a great place to eat and relax as well as be a help and information/support system.


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 7, 2013)

Actually, I thought AC was out of the question because of 20 replies saying it was on another forum (before I found this one.) All of them talking about cost of food for the most part. Every one basically said I'd actually spend more on food there than I do here in the states. When I did some internet searches for rental properties in AC (yes, I already know that internet finds would probably cost more,) and started adding things up, it didn't look all that viable any more (with the assumption I'd be spending over $100/month on food.)

I'm going to start looking into Mt.Pinatubo Resettlement areas now  Since you live in the area, any chance you know estimates on utility costs? Not expecting exact figures, as everyone uses things differently. I might use an A/C more (or less,) than you do. I usually run my computer pretty much all the time, but I almost never turn on my TV. Which is why I didn't list cable/satellite on my expenses, almost every TV show I watch I do on the internet, it's more convenient.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Using a window/wall type A/C 24 hours per day (if you have the ceiling insulated), a small refrigerator, one electric fan, your power bill might be about $80 to $90 US dollars per month. Power is the one thing that is expensive in the Philippines. Water bill (assuming you use just the minimum amt each month) $3us dollars per month. Internet here using Com-Clark, we are paying about $27us dollars each month. Food for one person if you are careful might be around P60us dollars per month. Naturally, one usually would go over that at times as it's fun to take a jeepney to the mall and eat out once in a while. Hmmm---well, I guess we go more than we should-Hahaha. They just opened a small Dari-Queen (DQ) inside the SM mall at Clark airbase in Angeles/Balibago and now I/we end up going there too often.......
One good thing I/we have found good living in a resettlement is that there are public markets within walking distance from home which in other areas usually takes a motor-trike to get to. Really helps during bad weather. 
On your visa thing---. You do not need to buy that retirement visa. Too expensive. If ya get married, you can become a permanent resident rather easily. If not, just renew your tourist visa every two months. At the end of every two year period you need to exit the country for a cheap flight to say Hong Kong or wherever. Then just start the same process over again. 
Don't know how much info you'll find on resettlements as they do have many foreigners living in them but are not well known as retirement havens..


Gene

*Adding a few photos the the resettlement town where we live. In one the public market can be seen...*


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Pheonix said:


> I might use an A/C more (or less,) than you do. I usually run my computer pretty much all the time, but I almost never turn on my TV. Which is why I didn't list cable/satellite on my expenses, almost every TV show I watch I do on the internet, it's more convenient.


The electricity here is expensive if you run an AC excessively. I don't use AC (too many years in the tropics) and hence our electricity bill is low compared to others (despite the fact we have a house and they have apartments). 

Food is expensive anywhere in the country if you want German bratwurst, sushi, spaghetti carbonara or Moroccan tanguine. If you want local food though a basic meal can cost less that USD2 in even the most expensive parts of Manila.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Starter Doctor*



Gene and Viol said:


> Using a window/wall type A/C 24 hours per day (if you have the ceiling insulated), a small refrigerator, one electric fan, your power bill might be about $80 to $90 US dollars per month. Power is the one thing that is expensive in the Philippines. Water bill (assuming you use just the minimum amt each month) $3us dollars per month. Internet here using Com-Clark, we are paying about $27us dollars each month. Food for one person if you are careful might be around P60us dollars per month. Naturally, one usually would go over that at times as it's fun to take a jeepney to the mall and eat out once in a while. Hmmm---well, I guess we go more than we should-Hahaha. They just opened a small Dari-Queen (DQ) inside the SM mall at Clark airbase in Angeles/Balibago and now I/we end up going there too often.......
> One good thing I/we have found good living in a resettlement is that there are public markets within walking distance from home which in other areas usually takes a motor-trike to get to. Really helps during bad weather.
> On your visa thing---. You do not need to buy that retirement visa. Too expensive. If ya get married, you can become a permanent resident rather easily. If not, just renew your tourist visa every two months. At the end of every two year period you need to exit the country for a cheap flight to say Hong Kong or wherever. Then just start the same process over again.
> Don't know how much info you'll find on resettlements as they do have many foreigners living in them but are not well known as retirement havens..
> ...


I rarely recommend or try to recommend doctors. However, where you have medical issues that will need attention upon arrival, I'm gonna recommend 
Dr. Raymundo Marquez. He is an excellent internal medicine specialist that can take care of most anything and will or would refer you to an appropriate specialist if need be...

*Side note: doctors here will not request your medical records the way they do there at home. So it becomes important to convince your doctor(s) to provide you with a complete medical history as well as any and all X-rays to bring with you.*


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 7, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> *Side note: doctors here will not request your medical records the way they do there at home. So it becomes important to convince your doctor(s) to provide you with a complete medical history as well as any and all X-rays to bring with you.*


That is an excellent point, and one I actually didn't think of. I'll make sure to get copies of all my records before I go anywhere. Thanks.

About A/C, I'm hoping I can get acclimated over time and wouldn't need it too much after a while. Right now I mainly use mine when I'm trying to sleep, though even Texas isn't quite as warm as there. Which just reminded me about a medication I forgot to list. I also take 100mg of dyphenhydramine (generic benadryl, but the exact stuff you find in OC sleeping pills - but only $4 for 100 instead of $15 for 24.) I have trouble getting to sleep and staying asleep, the cold air, set to 70 degrees, helps. When I visited before I set the hotel unit to 75 degrees, but I also wasn't worried about utilities either.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*medicine and stress*

I too was under stress in the US and overworked I guess along with over medicated and after being here for a time I also didn't eat all that junky fast food, frozen meals and canned food, my health took an upward turn along with my weight drop of at least 50 lbs and I have allot more energy and I was able to drop my medication, the VA seemed like they wanted me to stay in the states, thank God I came here with wife and kids, that's all I needed.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello Phoenix,


I see you are undergoing alot of stress. You can survive in Philippines on that budget. I survive on alot less in Manila but I live modest and dress localized. According to your concerns here is some advice I can give you to transition smoothly.


1.) Angeles City is not the cheapest area its actually one of most expensive with all expats there, so might not be good idea less you live modest or like my pal Gene or stays in province right outside of Pampanga.


2.) Visiting and Living everyday standards are completely different. It is easy to adjust after 6 months. Esp if you are use to warm showers, might want to try cooler showers now before you leave because it is how things are done in philippines (you get used to it)


3.) DONT ever bring up money you are making or anything where can be heard in Philippines. Its a third world country where people live on maybe $200-$300 equivalent in pesos. Have heard of expats being robbed/killed over making wrong decisions/investing in too go to be true deal



4.) For your $730 a month. I am sure you can get $70 more a month. Try starting a blog and earn each month like alot of expats or do freelance work which is lot easier with the internet now.



5.) Phoenix I hope you enjoy your stay and the Parkinsons can be managed.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I have seen three different doctors (Internal Medicine) since I been in the Philippines. The first doctor many expats use him and his office and staff (4~6) is very impressive on a Philippine standard. He charges 1,000 pesos a visit, too expensive for a local. I change doctors because he never asked for lab work and most of his patients are expat that caught something from the bargirls. A friend of mine told me he said he treats 3,000+ cases of the clap a year! I do not go to the bars! The second doctor moved and the third doctor was recommended by a friend. She has two office, the one I go to is near my home and very simple to the point of being crude. Her staff consists only of one receptionist. She charges 250 pesos a visit. I worked my way through college many years ago so I do have a little insight on doctors. She is very impressive and not in the business for money. When I had my stroke a friend recommended her. I never saw her before and asked at the hospital if they knew her. They said yes, she is one of the doctors thet use for consultation. She is very professional! 
Reneah Goingco, MD Profile | The Filipino Doctor


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry it has taken me so long to respond. I've been researching some other things as well. As long as nothing falls apart, the plan is pretty much set. I would like a location that has a nearby English speaking expat presence, just so I have a chance of occasionally getting together with people who share my ex-culture a little. I am also planning to arrange to have my remains donated to research of some sort, and have asked about the legality of that before trying to contact the PNA or medical schools about making those arrangements. In some countries it is illegal, and I would hate to ask to make those arrangements only to be immediately arrested.

I am going to have to renew my passport, it expired in 2012  I also have to wait until I finalize transferring ownership of my life insurance policy to my name, and transferring my parents stocks to myself and my sister's estates. By the time all this is finished, I should have received my disability back pay, and have paid off all the loans I had to take just to survive while social security decided if I was really disabled or not. I am already in the process of boxing up things, deciding what I am going to sell, and what I'm going to box up for eventual shipping over to me. Everything I'm going to sell will be sold, the boxes stored at a trusted friends house with my car. I'll also find a bank that gives me access to my funds without too much hassle or expense.

At this point, hopefully I'll have everything over there lined up. I'll get a flight, get a hotel in the area (might need help there finding a decent one that's not too expensive.) Once I get there I'll start looking for an apartment, again, any help there would be appreciated. At this point, when I have an apartment & bed, I can slow down a bit and start furnishing my apartment. Once I have that taken care of, I'll take stock and see how I'm doing. If everything is good, I'll contact my friend and have him sell my car (even if I end up coming back after all that, driving is starting to get a little risky for me,) and start the shipping process.

As far as a doctor goes, Reneah Goingco sounds like a good choice. I also do not plan to do more than maybe "look" at the bar girls while getting a beer. When I went there before, that was part of the plan from the beginning, but things never went as I would have liked with that. Yes, back then when I first decided that I liked being there so much, I had big plans for my retirement. Of course, that would have been after working 10-15 years at a **very** good job, with a fully matured 401k. Estimated retirement payments (from the amount I was putting in,) was in the neighborhood of $3500/month. Then 15-20 years after that, I would have started collecting Social Security closer to what my father received (around $2500/month.) Yes, I had BIG plans back then. When my job went *pft* those plans changed. When I couldn't get back to work, they changed yet again. Now, they no longer resemble what they originally were.

Yes, I still lean back and *sigh* with visions on what "should" have been. But, I don't dwell on it any more. *Sigh* actually living at Kokomo's ($750/month all bills + internet + cable,) eating out every meal, trolling the bars till I found one I wouldn't mind buying the contract out (instead of just paying the bar fine.) OK, that dream is all shot to heck (hehehe,) not sure I could really perform like that any more any ways (hehe, sorry having trouble stopping my laughter.) OK, back under control again. I wouldn't mind a girlfriend, though, if for no other reason than I could let her do the shopping and probably get better prices.


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

PHEONIX,


Sounds like you had quite a good plan with the $3000/month THEN, shame it was ruined but some things changed. You will be fine on your budget but considering a resettlement area or place not directly in angeles city would be your best option.



Find a furnished apartment in an good area and just take things step at a time. Surely I hope you enjoy your stay. Surely Gene is in that area he could possibly give you more pointers


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Why not Baguio? My wife is from that city, we lived there for 3 years. Food is cheap, there's a big expat community. You don't have to spend much on electricity (around 30 dollars). The weather is cool all year round. Hospitals are decent, too. There is the St. Louis Hospital and Notre Dame de Chartres. Decent apartments (and they are really decent) would cost in the vicinity of 80 to a hundred dollars. I would suggest the Dominican and Quezon Hill area.
And the general population speaks decent english (it was the Americans' summering capital during the war).


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 7, 2013)

Baguio actually looks nice. Looking at the temperatures (high, low, average,) it actually looks VERY nice  Don't know anything about the area though.

Gene and Viol: As far as looking up the Mt. Pinatubo Resettlement area, I was mainly wanting to look at it on the map (street & satellite views.) Compare it's location with other areas of interest. However, I cannot seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pheonix said:


> Many years ago I visited the Philippines with a friend, and after decided I would try to retire there (no close family left.) My original plans were sort of scuttled by Parkinson's, and now I find myself wondering how to change my plans. I'd still like to permanently move to the Philippines, though it seems moving to Angeles City is probably out of the question now. I've posted on other boards, and not just AC or Philippine boards, and keep getting different messages. I'm told, no, go to this other country. Then I go to a board about that country only to be pointed to another, etc... So, please, unless you can give me details and people to contact directly, limit responses to the Philippines (still my first choice.)
> 
> OK, on to the details of my situation. I will definitely have $3000 available for the move in liquid cash. I will most likely have much more, probably $8000 to $10000. If I make the trip, I will make sure that I have the return planned as well (in case everything falls apart.) My monthly income (disability and SSI,) will be at least $730 each month. That is how things stand now financially. It is possible that I will have income of an unknown amount from stocks and/or a matured life insurance policy (though the current plan is to sell them to increase starting funds.)
> 
> ...


Unless the US Social Security Administration has changed their rules and regulations, those on SSI are required to live in the USA. However, if you are on, or can be put on, SSRDI, that enables you to live anywhere that the US government allows you to travel. Same with Full Social Security. With SSI and SSRDI, you do receive Medical Benefits in the USA, including Guam, but not here in the Philippines or anywhere else outside the USA and its territories. You would need to have a Filipino or Filipina friend who could help you. Your current income would be OK as far as living here but more is better. Another hurdle is your age. It will take time to think about all of this and sort it out. By the way, SSRDI is Social Security Retirement Disability Insurance and up until Feb of this year, I was on it since 2004. Now being 66 I am on Full Social Security.


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 7, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> Unless the US Social Security Administration has changed their rules and regulations, those on SSI are required to live in the USA. However, if you are on, or can be put on, SSRDI, that enables you to live anywhere that the US government allows you to travel. Same with Full Social Security. With SSI and SSRDI, you do receive Medical Benefits in the USA, including Guam, but not here in the Philippines or anywhere else outside the USA and its territories. You would need to have a Filipino or Filipina friend who could help you. Your current income would be OK as far as living here but more is better. Another hurdle is your age. It will take time to think about all of this and sort it out. By the way, SSRDI is Social Security Retirement Disability Insurance and up until Feb of this year, I was on it since 2004. Now being 66 I am on Full Social Security.


OK, that changes things a bit. I get $691/month in disability and when I can no longer work at all, I get $39 in SSI. I forgot to take into account that I would lose SSI if I moved. So, staying here, I would get an additional $259/month ($200 housing assistance, $20 Food Stamps, and $39 SSI.) So, I would basically be getting $950/month here or $691/month there. With an apartment costing $350, Food running $100, Cigarettes $130, Medical $350, I'm already up to $930/month. That leaves me $20/month for everything else (Gas, soap, detergent, auto insurance, phone.)

The main problem I have is that I have been denied Medicaid, even after I stop working. The $730/month will lower my county health discount from 80% to 50% or lower (raising my medical bills from $140/month to $350 or more.) Medicare (which I get starting March 2014,) only covers a few days in the hospital and an ambulance ride. If I get part B, I pay $104/month to change my average monthly bill from $350 to $250/month. I can lower that further if I pay increased premiums for part C "and" the prescription plan (don't have the details on the costs.) The thing is, it will end up costing me much more than I would save by upping my Medicare plans. Also, the $730, in my area, makes me ineligible for the assistance others get (medicaid, premium payment coverage, etc...) All because I'm a 45 year old single white male with no children. If I was a minority, female, Over 60 years old, or had children, that would change. It's the same reason why I only qualify for $20 in food stamps (on $730/month.)

I was told when I was put on SSI that any month in which I received SSI I would probably qualify for Medicaid. However, the department of health and human services informed me that I would only qualify (at $730/month,) if I was over 60 years of age. Right now, based on the numbers I've been given (and assuming that the prescription prices I'm estimating are accurate.) My budget there would be approximately $400/month. Rent - $60, Electricity - $90, Water $5, Internet $30, Food $80, Cigarettes $35, Medical $100. Leaving me $291 (originally estimated $330) per month for other stuff. All that is assuming that my Parkinson's medications are either non-prescription or I can get a GP to prescribe them. If not, then I would need to see a neurologist every 3-6 months on that $291.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Pheonix said:


> Baguio actually looks nice. Looking at the temperatures (high, low, average,) it actually looks VERY nice  Don't know anything about the area though.
> 
> Gene and Viol: As far as looking up the Mt. Pinatubo Resettlement area, I was mainly wanting to look at it on the map (street & satellite views.) Compare it's location with other areas of interest. However, I cannot seem to find it anywhere.


Yea, Resettlements are hard to find. Google Earth does not provide "Street View" for any locations in the Philippines that I have found. However, in Google Earth search box, type in Magalang Pampanga Philippines. There are many resettlements but ours would be one of the little towns just to the Northwest of the town of Magalang. Good part here is that even if a person does not or chooses not to drive, there are express (non-stop) jeepneys from here to SM Mall in Clark and also others, non-stop to SM and Robinsons Malls in San Fernando. Easy to get around compared to other areas...


----------



## jlramos (Aug 11, 2013)

Pheonix said:


> Many years ago I visited the Philippines with a friend, and after decided I would try to retire there (no close family left.) My original plans were sort of scuttled by Parkinson's, and now I find myself wondering how to change my plans. I'd still like to permanently move to the Philippines, though it seems moving to Angeles City is probably out of the question now. I've posted on other boards, and not just AC or Philippine boards, and keep getting different messages. I'm told, no, go to this other country. Then I go to a board about that country only to be pointed to another, etc... So, please, unless you can give me details and people to contact directly, limit responses to the Philippines (still my first choice.)
> 
> OK, on to the details of my situation. I will definitely have $3000 available for the move in liquid cash. I will most likely have much more, probably $8000 to $10000. If I make the trip, I will make sure that I have the return planned as well (in case everything falls apart.) My monthly income (disability and SSI,) will be at least $730 each month. That is how things stand now financially. It is possible that I will have income of an unknown amount from stocks and/or a matured life insurance policy (though the current plan is to sell them to increase starting funds.)
> 
> ...


Hi there, the trickiest part is looking for a place to stay. Angeles city ia way expensive. Dont you have relativea or friends here in ph?

I recommend that you look for a place to stay in provinces near manila like rizal and bulacan or cavite. Nevertheless 730usd is a lot of money in a month even if you need medications.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

We rented a Studio Apartment in Karangalan Vil, Cainta, Rizal for P3500 per month. The location is reasonably handy to most everything. Sta Lucia Mall is walking distance, Doctors Hospital East is short taxi ride.

Fred


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 7, 2013)

I've been examining satellite maps of the area, yeah no street names and such but I can see the streets and aerial views of the area. I can even get pics in some cases, too bad I can't get street level scrolling views like some places, but can't have everything  Looks good to me, so far. Quite a few areas that might do nicely if I can find a place to rent and such. I only really need a one bedroom, as I won't be building the extensive computer room I originally planned on my retirement. I also don't plan to ever have children, even if I do find a nice local woman to keep me company. As a genetic disorder, I wouldn't want to pass along Parkinson's unless I was sure a cure was real close. About the only thing I would want available is a good source of local foods.

Finally, what is the chance of getting someone to get some quotes on what my meds would cost? I'm basing my budget on estimates with an unknown level of accuracy  I'd hate to move there and find out that my meds will be what prevents me from making a go of it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Meds & Stuff*



Pheonix said:


> I've been examining satellite maps of the area, yeah no street names and such but I can see the streets and aerial views of the area. I can even get pics in some cases, too bad I can't get street level scrolling views like some places, but can't have everything  Looks good to me, so far. Quite a few areas that might do nicely if I can find a place to rent and such. I only really need a one bedroom, as I won't be building the extensive computer room I originally planned on my retirement. I also don't plan to ever have children, even if I do find a nice local woman to keep me company. As a genetic disorder, I wouldn't want to pass along Parkinson's unless I was sure a cure was real close. About the only thing I would want available is a good source of local foods.
> 
> Finally, what is the chance of getting someone to get some quotes on what my meds would cost? I'm basing my budget on estimates with an unknown level of accuracy  I'd hate to move there and find out that my meds will be what prevents me from making a go of it.


*Yea, it's too bad that the country here does not or will not pay to have Google do some of the "street View" work like elsewhere. The photos you do see in some parts of Google Earth or just a Google search can be deceiving to a degree. If possible, it really would pay to kinda pick a general area and then take a short advance trip to be very sure you really want to live in the Philippines. It's a big jump from 21st century living into the town of Bedrock in the Flintstones.
Local food access is not a problem as there are public open markets in every town or area. We have another American friend in our resettlement that rents a house. He is paying P1,800 per month. A modern apartment in Angeles City next door to the VFW Post is like P15,000 per month. Current exchange rate is about 43. So just divide the peso amt by 43 to get a close dollar amount. A set of bamboo furniture (couch, small table, two chairs, and bed frame w/headboard is about P2,000. A refrigerator in a small size can be had for about $200.00us dollars and a window air conditioner for just a few dollars more than that. 
You have enough posts already to use the PM service. If ya want, send me a private message with a list of the meds you take with how many mg per tablet etc. My wife and I will be going to the mall within the next few days and we can try to locate the meds and cost for you. Here in the Philippines, most all meds are sold my the tablet and not in bottles of say 100 or so like in the states. Also, most meds do not require a doctors Rx to buy so that also saves on doctor visits.


Gene...*


----------

